
Finding money and meaning in the blue collar trades - galfarragem
https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/blue-collar-trades-career/
======
mr_gibbins
I have a lot of respect for tradespeople (my dad was a builder) and there's
money to be made everywhere. I just paid a few hundred for some damp-proofing
- a couple of guys, taking their time, doing an excellent and non-backbreaking
job, good cash money for it too. Their rate of pay per hour was greater than
mine, tapping away at my keyboard.

------
xupybd
So good. I work for a guy like this. Dropped out of school at 16 to work in a
trade. Now he owns and runs a massive business and has written some of the
code that runs a very complex manufacturing system.

